# "My lights are blinking" thead.



## jomeza001 (Jun 19, 2010)

Hi there guys. After seraching and replacing Bulbs and Starters, i have not had luck to make my lights to stop blinking.

I have a JEBO 90 gal freshwater Tank. The original lighting system consist of one 10" fluorescent bulb (round corner) and Two 36" Bulbs. The small 10" is working fine so i gues i'll put this aside of this problem.

Both large bulbs were doing perfect until one night when i got home i noticed both large bulbs were blinking. I though it was the starter so i replaced it. It didn't worked. I though i got the wrong starter and went to a different pet store to buy a different one. Nothing. ( i am assuming the starter is for all three bulbs? or is it only for the small 10" bulb?)

One thing to mention is, if i only connect ONE large bulb, it works perfect. Regardless if it's bulb # 1 or # 2. Blinking comes when i connect both of them.

I just disassembled the lighting dock and there are one Small ballast (LighSpeed Ballast) and one and one JEBO Large Ballast. 

All connections look in place and fine. 

So i'm wondering what is wrong with the large bulbs? What should i replace?

Any advice will be appreciated.
-JM


----------



## MediaHound (Jul 19, 2006)

Usually if you get 1 new light tube and replace the bad one it will fix that, strange. You might have a faulty fixture if what you tried did not work. All you can do really is change the bulbs or starters, and if not, a new ballast may be in order. Did you inspect the wiring and see if something is loose? That's the only other thing I could think of to also get out of the way when troubleshooting. Hope you get it sorted, sounds annoying.


----------



## NativeKeeper (Jun 12, 2010)

*it sounds like to me that the ballast may be the problem, the large one should run the larger bulbs, the label should indicate that the ballast is rated to run a certain number of a particular sized and wattage bulb. also it should indicate the bulb type it is designed for, such as plain bulb, t5, t8, etc. Make sure everything matches, ballasts can still operate even though they are failing and typically start to act up when they warm up.*


----------

